# can seixanta



## ursu-lab

He llegit un article a l'Avui que diu: 
"que JB es manifesti contra el govern demostra que això (el país) és *can seixanta*".

El context és la vaga d'ahir i el JB és un conseller del govern, no cal dir de qui es tracta.
A què es refereix aquest "seixanta"? És una frase feta o fa referència als anys 60? En aquest últim cas no n'entenc el sentit perquè als anys '60 els membres del govern no es manifestaven contra el seu mateix govern... 

El significat, si no m'equivoco, és el mateix de "can pixa", només tinc la curiositat de conèixer-ne l'origen.


----------



## merquiades

Segons J.M. Huertas "can seixanta" s'aplica a un lloc desordenat.  "Té l'origen en una fàbrica gran i desgavellada que es trobava al Raval de Barcelona, concretament als números 18, 20, i 22 del carrer de la Riereta.  En sumar aquests números, la xifra que se n'obté és 60.  Algú s'en va adonar i va començar a referir-se a la fàbrica com a "can seixanta", una expressió que ha acabat com sinònim de garbuig i desordre."


----------



## ernest_

No, no és una referència als anys 1960. L'expressió ve de Can Seixanta, una fàbrica tèxtil que hi havia al raval de Barcelona. He trobat una plana que parla del tema, tot i que tampoc és que doni gaires detalls:
http://etimologies.blogspot.com/2008/12/can-seixanta.html


----------



## ursu-lab

Molt interessant i divertit, gràcies per la informació. Recorda bastant l'origen de l'expressió "la casa de tócame Roque" en castellà, no? 
També és interessant el fet identitari lingüístic, és a dir que un edifici d'un carreró desconegut d'una localitat en concret (Barcelona i Madrid) hagi arribat a ser assimilat a nivell lingüístic per tota una comunitat (catalana per "can 60" i espanyola per "tR"). A l'italià no existeix una expressió semblant (a difusió nacional, a nivell extrictament local sí que n'hi ha): crec que seria impensable imaginar un milanès que fa servir una referència a una casa de Roma i viceversa. Ni tan sols ho feria un veí de la ciutat al costat...


----------



## paparreta

Jo també coneixia aquesta explicació, diguem-ne, oficial.

De totes maneres a casa sempre ens havien explicat que venia d'una botiga que venien tots els productes a 60 cèntims de pesseta. Com que tenien una multitud de productes de tota mena i en general desordenats i sense cap concert, d'aquí venia l'expressió. Avui, els "tot a cent (pessetes)" també podrien recuperar aquest nom i dir-se "tot a seixanta (cèntims d'euro)". És una altra explicació.

També es diu "can penja i despenja" amb el mateix significat. Una botiga, segons tinc entès, de roba usada que com que tothom agafava la roba, se l'emprovava i després no la tornava a lloc, hi havia uns treballadors que s'encarregaven de penjar-la.

De "can pixa" jo l'aplicaria a un lloc on no mana ningú i cadascú fa el que li dóna la gana.


----------



## ursu-lab

paparreta said:


> De "can pixa" jo l'aplicaria a un lloc on no mana ningú i cadascú fa el que li dóna la gana.



És precisament cap a aquesta direcció que anava l'article: el govern/país (can seixanta) com a lloc on no mana ningú i es converteix en el caos total. Per això deia que em semblava semblant a "can pixa".


----------



## paparreta

Doncs aleshores coincideixo en que és més "can pixa" que "can seixanta". Fins i tot diria que podríem aplicar-li el superlatiu "can pixa-rellisca".


----------



## ursu-lab

paparreta said:


> Doncs aleshores coincideixo en que és més "can pixa" que "can seixanta". Fins i tot diria que podríem aplicar-li el superlatiu "can pixa-rellisca".




L'entrevistat es va quedar curt perquè havia de mantenir unes "formes"...


----------

